# Fliegenbinde-Set



## Daniel1983 (6. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wollt mal fragen ob Ihr mir ein *Fliegenbinde-Set* empfehlen könnt.... da bei meinem Fachhändler die Auswahl an Fliegen sehr sehr begrenzt ist....

am besten ein Set wo schon ein paar Federn Bälge oder Dubbing dabei ist, damit ich wenigsten ein paar einfache Woolys binden kann!

Grüße aus dem BadnerLand|wavey:


----------



## levalex (6. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

hab mir auch mal ein set gekauft.
fazit: hab alles weggeworfen, weils schrott war! ich kaufe mein bindematerial
demnächst exakt so ein, wie ich es für meine modelle benötige...

will allerdings keine pauschalantwort abgeben, da es mit sicherheit auch bindesets
gibt die durchaus qualitativ hochwertig/er sind, als das was ich gekauft habe.....



----edit von mir!-----


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

@Daniel1983
wieviel willst du denn anlegen? In Sets ist meist viel Mist drin und die Stöcke taugen meist auch nichts. Mas man unbedingt braucht ist eine gute Schere, Bobbin, Hechelklemme, Whipfinischer und eine Dubbingnadel. Dann vielleicht noch eine Kombizange, einen Cutter (Tapetenmesser) und einen Bindestock. Alles andere kommt nach und nach. Bälge, Haare, Dubbing, Tinsel, Bindefäden und alles andere Material besorgt man sich besser wie man´s braucht (Farbe, Menge, Art...). Sinnvoll ist aber immer etwas Sekundenkleber, Kopflack und vielleicht ein paar Filsstifte.


----------



## Daniel1983 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Also maximal 100 Euro... hab da schon was in Augenschein genommen.. vom Rudi H. gibts en komplett Set mit allem was man braucht und einem Buch... Das Set soll 99 euro kosten ! aber ich selber finde das schon ein bisschen viel.. will ja erstmal reinschnuppern ob mir das auch liegt!

TL Daniel


----------



## Red Hair (6. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Das eine Set gibt es glaube ich nicht.
Ich habe auch gerade mit dem Binden angefangen. 

1. Bindestock. Schau mal im Forum unter: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=28261
Ich hab den Denvice. Is nicht teuer und gut.

2. Set mit Schere etc. Kauf einfach was. Du wirst dir sowieso dannach andere Sachen besorgen. Aber für den Anfang reicht es alle mal.

So, jetzt wird es schlimm. 

3.Bindematerial. Hast du Geld? Sollest du haben. Willst du große Fliegen binden, kauf die kleinen Packungen für ca. 3-5 Euro. grizzly in verschiedenen Farben etc. Problem ist, dass du keine kleinen Trockenfliegen binden kannst. Ich habst nicht geschafft. Sehen immer aus wie Klobürsten. Guter Grizzlyhahnenbalk ca 40-50 Euro. EINER. 
Tja und nun brauchst du noch Hacken, Bindegarn, Dubbing für alle Arten und und und.....

Entäuscht????

Sollest du nicht!!!!

Binden ist einfach super geil!!!!!! #6


----------



## Red Hair (6. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Seh gerade, das der MEISTER schon geschrieben hat.

Hi Bondex


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Also das set von Heger kenn ich nicht. 

www.Hamm-flyfishing.de hat ein Set im katalog, was imo ganz brauchbar aussieht in der Ausstattung. (was man von den allerwenigsten sagen kann) Das einzige, was mir da so noch fehlen würde wär ein Dubbingtwister. Zumindestens für süsswasserfliegen.
Ausserdem kann man den Bindestock gegen Aufpreis auswechseln, und den Danvise haben sie auch im Programm.

Nachteil ist der Preis von 128€ schon mit nem Regent-Stock...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

@Daniel1983
für 100 Euro kannst Du nicht besonders viel erwarten, leider! Wenn du nur reinschnuppern willst hannst Du auch einen normalen Schraubstock als Bindestock entarten und Ohne Bobbin arbeiten. Schere aus dem Nähkästchen oder aus dem Nagelset kann zu Beginn auch helfen.
Manche Briten binden ihre Fliegen sogar aus der Hand, geht alles wenn man will, aber ist halt nicht so komfortabel, perfekt und bequem. Die Fliegen werden einfach schöner wenn man ein wenig gutes Equipment hat. Das wäre als würde man mit einem Auto fahren, daß kein Radio, keine Türen, kein Dach, kein Licht, keine Bremsen und keine Sitze fahren geht auch ist aber echt ungeil!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Muss mal meinen Vorpostern wiedersprechen |bla: 

Bei Nordlicht 
gibts 2 günstige Einsteiger Sets . Ich würde das teurere für 60 Euro empfehlen .
(Einfach auf Bindematerial klicken nicht in die Unterkategorien davon)

Den Bindestock benutze ich selbst und die materialien kann man auch alle gebrauchen . Für deine Woolys müsstest du z.B. noch ein paar Maraboufedern bestellen (kosten ca.2 €) Für Trockenfliegen halt noch n vernünftigen balg ( n bisschen teurer ) und n paar mehr Haken würd ich auch gleich bestellen . Die 30 Stück die im Set sind hast du schneller verarbeitet als du denkst   =)

Was du sonst noch brauchst hängt natürlich davon ab was für Fliegen du binden willst .

Bei dem günstigeren Set taugt der Bindestock nicht viel und mit dem mitgelieferten Material kannst du auch nicht sooo viel machen ... 

Wenn du nur mal reinschnuppern willst würd ich trotzdem das teurere Set nehmen und das ganze dann halt wieder verkaufen wenns dir nicht gefällt ...
Der wiederverkaufswert vom teuren set ist nähmlich bestimmt deutlich höher als der vom billigen  =)


----------



## Siluris (7. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Hai Daniel
Würdest du mich fragen, Hände weg von Bindeset´s.
Ich habe auch den Fehler gemacht, und mir ein Bindeset gekauft. Leider nicht.
Kauf dir einen guten Bindestock, zb. den Danvise, einige gute Keramik-Bobbins, Scheren ( zB. Baker ), einen guten Whipfinisher, udgl., und du hast mit Sicherheit besser gekauft, wie im Set.
Bindematerialen sind leider etwas teuer, aber kauf einfach, was du für den Anfang brauchst. Tip: Metz Micro Barb, leistbar, und tolle Qualität.
Lg
Siluris


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Also wenn man sich gleich zu Anfang ne Ausrüstung von Hoher Qualität kauft denn reichen die 100 € nie und nimmer . Denn zahlt man eher das 3-fache .

z.B. Der "gute" Bindestock meiner hat 25 € gekostet und hält alle Hakengrößen sicher . Wozu brauch ich n teureren ? Und für den Anfang reicht wohl auch n günstiger bobbin (n teurer Keramik Bobbin ist doch eh erst interessant wenn man mit sehr dünnen fäden arbeitet oder ?) und ne günstige (nicht billige) Schere .

und anstatt der Metz Micro Barb gibts bei Nordlicht auch N Euro sattel für 25 € der Wharscheinlich sogar mehr federn enthält (kann da aber noch nix zu sagen bekomm das Ding erst in n paar tagen und muss denn erstma selbst testen) ....

Und mal ganz ehrlich ich wäre damals nie auch nur auf die Idee gekommen mit dem Fliegenbinden anzufangen wenn mir gleich jemand erzählt hätte wieviel denn sone top Ausrüstung kostet und das der ganze günstige Kram Schrott ist ...


----------



## Trutta (7. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*



			
				Siluris schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir einen guten Bindestock, zb. den Danvise, einige gute Keramik-Bobbins, Scheren ( zB. Baker ), einen guten Whipfinisher, udgl., und du hast mit Sicherheit besser gekauft, wie im Set.
> Bindematerialen sind leider etwas teuer, aber kauf einfach, was du für den Anfang brauchst. Tip: Metz Micro Barb, leistbar, und tolle Qualität.
> Lg
> Siluris


Kann ich so unterschreiben :q, alternativ empfiehlt sich ein Regalnachbau für ca. 35 Euros und für den Anfang indische Bälge, falls der Microbarb zu teuer erscheint.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

@ Kochtoppangler 
Also von dem Nordlichtset halte ich wenig. Da fehlt mir zuviel. Zunächst mal sind die Haken vielzuwenige, wie Du auch schon bemerktest. 
Dann ist kein vernünftiges Trockenfliegenhechelmaterial dabei, da wird man also einen Balg zukaufen müssen.
Dubbingwachs fehlt mir.
Nur eine sorte Bindeseide.
Rebhuhnfedern verwende ich häufiger.
Keine möglichkeit, nen anderen Stock zu kriegen.
etc. etc.

Imo ist das auch so nach dem Motto "lassen wir mal alles raus, was Teuer ist und tun von den Billigen Sachen massig dabei, damits nach was aussieht" zusammengestellt, und nicht nach Praxisgesichtspunkten. Ich müsste da jedenfalls massig zukaufen, um meine Standartsachen zu wickeln.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Wie geagt ich benutze den Selben Bindestock wie im Set darum hab ich dieses Set empfohlen . Das man noch Hechelmaterial für trockenfliegen brauch habe ich auch geschrieben ...Und Bindeseide kostet ja nicht die Welt .
Also ich komme mit 2 Sorten aus : Uni Thread in 8/0 und 6/0 beide in schwarz . Dubbingwachs benutz ich auch nicht . Wer viel mit Dubbing arbeitet kann sich das ja dazu kaufen . Das gleiche gilt für Rebhunfedern ... Du benutzt sie häufig ich benutze sie kaum und ob Daniel1983 sie nun braucht oder nicht das muss er denn selbst entscheiden ...

Das Set was ich da empfehle kostet 60 € das heißt er kann fa seine Preisvorstellung ja bei max 100 € liegt für 40 € noch individuell kaufen was er halt dazu noch braucht ...

z.B. Haken in entsprechender Form und Größe
Federn und Felle für Streamer
oder vielleicht n paar Goldperlen für Nymphen usw ...

Achja @ Daniel1983 ne andere Möglichkeit wäre es natürlich  mal ne Mail an den einen oder anderen Online shop zu schicken in dem du schreibst was du binden willst , wieviel der ganze Spaß kosten soll und ob sie dir nicht was zusammenstellen könnten ?!?
Da würd denn wenns klappt ein auf dich abgestimmtest Set bei rauskommen  =)


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Na wenn ich mal so rechne, dein Euro sattel 25€
100 Haken 15€ ca.

Dann sind die 40€ aber auch schon voll. Da bleibt nicht viel für individuelles 

Und in beiliegendem Dubbingmaterial ohne Wachs seh ich nicht allzuviel sinn.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## wurmfan (7. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Hi Daniel,

muß mich Siluris Meinung anschließen.
In Set's, nicht nur in denen zum Fliegenbinden, ist meist Tinnef, will sagen, es harpert an der Qualität der Eizelteile zugunsten des günstigen Gesamtpreises.
Fliegenbinden ist Handwerk und schlechtes Werkzeug vermießt einem den Spaß daran.
Besorg dir Bobbins mit Keramikeinsatz, weil's den Faden schont. Grade bei den ersten Windungen mit ungeübter Hand reißt dir sonst ständig der Faden, wenn du mal ne straffe Wicklung legen mußt. Ev. schnappst du dir einen großen und einen kleinen, damit du auch die kleinen Rollen nutzen kannst.  Mit ein wenig Übung kommt man auch sehr gut ohne Whip-finisher klar. 
Gute Hechelklemme ( am besten auch 2 mal ):
http://www.aos.cc/live/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=120_39&products_id=1228

Was den Bindestock betrifft, kannst du den Bugger auf dem billigsten Teilchen  binden. Interessant wird es bei Hakengrößen >1 und < 18. Da halten die Krück- Bindestöcke nicht mehr so richtig fest. Also gilt auch hier mal wieder: Was du zu billig kaufst, kaufst du 2 mal.
Wenn du wirklich Lust auf's Binden hast :
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/apexvise.htm

Haaraufstoßer zum Streamer- und Schwänzchenbinden und Flügelstanzen find ich auch noch ganz sinnig. Bin mit der Schere nicht so gut und Fiebern mit der Pinzette sortieren macht mich nervös.

Das größte Übel am Binden ist wohl die Materialvielfalt.
Die Hauptfrage wäre: Binde ich zum Fischen oder für die Ausstellung ?
Viele der Dinge die der Fli-Fi- Fachhandel so anbietet, sind auch im Bastelgeschäft und im Handsarbeitsladen um die Ecke zu bekommen.
Ein Waldspaziergang mit offenen Augen oder ein Besuch beim Geflügelzüchter bringen wiklich brauchbares Material. Dubbings sind recht fix selbst hergestellt und Fellstückchen gibts auf dem Trödel.
Problematisch wird's eigentlich bei guten Hahnenhecheln und synthetischen Fasern ( Flash. Mylar, Chenille, Antron, ... ).
Da solltest du dir vorher überlegen ob und wofür du' s brauchst.
Der Bugger und die meisten Nassen funktionieren prima mit Federn aus indischen oder chinesischen Bälgen.
Für 'ne Trockene die prima schwimmen und vor allen Dingen gut aufsetzte soll, brauchst du gutes Hechelmaterial.
Eine der bekannten Firmen verkauft 2 halbe 2'nd Grade Nacken im Combopack.
Ev. hast du einen Leidensgenossen und Ihr könnt Euch das Zeug teilen.
Solltest du nämlich nicht in Serie gehen wollen, hast du an so 'nem Balg noch reichlich Federn zum an den Hut stecken übrig.
Ähnlich kann man auch bei Dubbings verfahren. Selbst in mickerigen Päck's ist soviel Zeug, das du dir an den 22'er Midge's 'nen Wolf bindest bevor es dann alle ist.

Geteilte Freud' ist in diesem Falle wirklich doppelte Freud'.

Wenn du dann wirklich mal was für 'ne Austellung binden willst, mußt du dich dann eben um die 2 Fiebern von der Vorderseite der Schwungfeder des Stockentenerpels oder um die dunfarbene Reiherbrustfederfieber kümmern.
Ob du deine Alltagsfliegen damit binden solltest, wissen nur die Fische... blub...
Also kaufe wohlüberlegt, verhalten und sei geizig;( ruhig 'nen gebrauchten Vise und namenhaftes Zeug aus der Welt größtem Schnäppchen- Markt )
Lese oder frag dich schlau.... ( Die Tips und Tricks - Seiten vieler Board's sind tolle Fundgruben !!!!) Probier zu teilen und zu tauschen,
weil ratz fatz hast du für zwei bis drei Hunnies Flusen im Schrank liegen, die deine Witwe eines fernen Tages in Unkenntnis des Sachverhaltes der Tonne überantwortet ( weil is' ja alles totes Tier....  und die Motten und so )

Quatsch mit Sosse.....- Einfach locker bleiben und du hast die Grundausstattung für viele schöne Fliegen für'n knappen Hunnie beisammen.

Und wenn's dann mal an fremde Wasser geht, drückt einem der örtliche Tackle- Dealer die ' die mußt du unbedingt haben ' - Sedge trotzdem aufs Auge. Nimm sie guten Gewissens - Professionell gebundene Fliegen halten recht lange, sind tolles Anschauungsmaterial zum Nachbinden. Die gleiche Fliege selbst zu binden, hätte dich auf der Materialseite wahrscheinlich locker das zehnfache gekostet und in deinem Bach kommt diese spezielle Fliege dann noch nicht einmal vor.

Die schönen Federn fangen immer zuerst den Angler..............

Denne !


----------



## Red Hair (7. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Oh Gott, das erinnert mich so an meinen Anfang. Der ist noch nichtmal zu Ende.
Hast du nicht jemanden in deinem Dunstkreis, der schon Bindet. Das wäre glaube ich am besten. Meißtens haben die Verrückten, ich glaube ich gehöre langsam auch dazu, sagt jedenfalls meine Frau, alles doppelt und dreifach. Vor allem ist das sehr hilfreich beim Erlernen. Ich hab einen blöden gefunden der mir das mit Ruhe und Geduld beibringt. Nich böse sein Bondex #h  #6  |supergri. Auf jedenfall bekommt man ein Gefühl dafür was mach braucht.

Dummerweise ist K+HD 5 minuten zu fuß von mir entfernt und wenn ich da rauskomme und in den Geldbeutel sehe... #q 

Aber es macht Spaß.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (8. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Ich habe mir auch vor Jahren mal so ein Set für 60,-DM gekauft, hergestellt in Indien. Bindestock unten mit einer abgewinkelten Gewindestange, den man nur mit einer Rohrzange am Tisch festbekommen hat, die Haken haben in dem Ding natürlich auch nicht gehalten, eine Schere mit einem Grat dran, daß die Finger geblutet haben u.s.w. Habe inzwischen außer der Pinzette alles Werkzeug entsorgt u. mir ordentliches Zeug einzeln gekauft. Was Federn anbelangt organisiere ich mir viel von den Geflügelhaltern. Ich wohne auf dem Dorf, da gibt es noch allerhand Federvieh. Wenn man mal gelegentlich 3 Forellen verschenkt (esse ich ohnehin nicht) hat man immer ausgesorgt. Auch vom Jäger kann man allerhand Fellstücken vom Wild bekommen, zumal es ja nur kleine Mengen sind. Meine Meinung: Im Set müssen gar nicht viel Bälge sein, kann man sich auch anders besorgen. Lieber auf bestes Werkzeug achten. 

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## sedge111 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Hallo Daniel,

mein Tipp aufgrund eigener Erfahrung. Vorausgestzt Du willst das Fliegenbinden (was ich Dir nur wärmstens empfehlen kann) einigermaßen ernsthaft weiter betreiben kauf Dir:

- Bindestock
- Keramikbobbin
- Whipfinisher
- Dubbingnadel
- Lack
- Schere
- Dubbingtwister
- Dubbingset (Antron)
- Kombibalg 
- Div. Federn (CDC, Rebhuhn, Fasanenschwanz...)
- Bindebuch
- Div. Haken
- Faden 6/0 schwarz oder braun


Entsprechend Deiner Budgetplanung empfehle ich Dir bei Bindestock, Bobbin, Schere und Balg auf die höchste(!) Qualität zu achten. DU wirst es nicht bereuen. Genau diese Dingen habe ich nämlich allesamt zweimal gekauft, d.h. erst in mieser, dann das zweitemal in guter bis sehr guter Qualität. Die erste Ausgabe, die zusammengerechnet auch nicht so wenig war hätte ich mir komplett sparen können, falls ich mir sofort Qualitätsprodukte gekauft hätte.

Ich denke mit dieser Startgarnitur kannst Du schon eine Menge an Muster binden. Mit größerer Erfahrung kannst Du dann Deine Ausrüstung immer weiter ergänzen. 

Grüße!

sedge111


----------



## Daniel1983 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal danke danke für die ganzen Tips hier!!! 
Werd sie mir zu Herzen nehmen und sehr wahrscheinlich das ganze Zeugs einzeln kaufen... und nach und nach ergänzen! 
Leider gibt es in meinem Bekannten Kreis niemanden der sich großartig mit Fliegenbinden auseinander setzt... aber ich geh mal nach dem Motto "learning by doing"
hab schon etliche Internetseiten mit zahlreichen Tips gefunden und hier bekommt man ja auch reichlich mit!

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

Kleiner Tip noch für den Anfang : nicht verzweifeln wenn die ersten Fliegen nuicht ganz so aussehen wie sie sollen das kommt alles so langsam mit der Zeit ...


----------



## Backfisch65 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenbinde-Set*

hallo daniel ich denke mal wenn du dir noch nicht sicher bist ob dir das binden liegt versuche doch einfach einen kollegen aus deinem verein ausfindig zu machen der mit dem binden zurecht kommt.
dabei kannst du ohne erst ein haufen geld für unbrauchbare sets ausgeben zu müssen probieren ob es dir liegt.
und wenn du dir sicher bist das du deine fliegen selber binden möchtest kaufe dir nur gute qualität denn du wirst schnell merken das dir die fliegen einfach besser gelingen und gute fische bringen. viel glück#6


----------

